# The Yangtze Incident



## jollyjacktar (31 Jan 2018)

The story of HMS Amethyst during the Chinese Civil War of 1949.  Just watching this now, it's not too bad at all.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yangtse_Incident:_The_Story_of_H.M.S._Amethyst


----------



## Rifleman62 (31 Jan 2018)

Where did you find it? not on YouTube. Been looking for years.


----------



## jollyjacktar (31 Jan 2018)

I have an Android box and use an app called Terrarium TV.  It's amazing what you can find on the particular app.


----------



## Halifax Tar (31 Jan 2018)

Im sure you have seen it but "The Cruel Sea" is another great one. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cruel_Sea_(1953_film)

I will have to look for Yangtse Incident: The Story of H.M.S. Amethyst


----------



## jollyjacktar (31 Jan 2018)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Im sure you have seen it but "The Cruel Sea" is another great one.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cruel_Sea_(1953_film)
> 
> I will have to look for Yangtse Incident: The Story of H.M.S. Amethyst



Number 1 likes bloaters.   ;D. One of my favorite navy films.


----------



## Halifax Tar (31 Jan 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Number 1 likes bloaters.   ;D. One of my favorite navy films.



Snokers, good-o lol


----------



## Rifleman62 (1 Feb 2018)

The Cruel Sea is one of the best movies of all time. Showed it to several fellows I know whose fathers' served in the RCN in the Second World War. They had no idea what it was like until seeing the film. 

Also like Battle of the River Plate (HMNZS Achilles played by herself is remarkable).


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Feb 2018)

And, Sink the Bismark.  Love the classics.


----------



## Rifleman62 (10 Jun 2018)

Finally on Youtube: Yangtze Incident -  The Story of HMS Amethyst

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTN1UtjPrTg

Really great movie.


----------



## Rifleman62 (10 Jun 2018)

Further info on the incident:

http://www.naval-history.net/WXLG-Amethyst1949.htm


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Sep 2018)

The area has changed greatly since then


----------

